
How to set up an iPad for web development - Dangeranger
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/3/27/17152482/ipad-pro-web-development-setup-how-to-terminal-apps
======
clishem
> Setting up an iPad for coding is my greatest feat as a computer user

What's a computer?

